# Domotique



## naas (5 Octobre 2015)

Pfiouuu ça a changé ici, j'ai même du mettre à jour mon mot de passe 

Bon les jeunes, je voudrais un boîtier qui branché sur ma freebox puisse générer des contacts secs afin d'attaquer des relais type portail, éclairage, pompe piscine, etc tout ça piloté depuis mon iPhone, il existe quelques solutions mais je n'arrive pas à avoir de retours sur des utilisations réelles.


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Octobre 2015)

Marrant, je suis sur le même sujet en ce moment.

Pour le mot de passe; je pense qu'il y a eu un bug. J'ai eu le même problème hier matin. J'ai pas changé le mot de passe et c'est redevenu normal peu après.


----------



## naas (7 Octobre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Marrant, je suis sur le même sujet en ce moment.


En gros pour le moment:
1 solution propriétaire portail: ultra chère difficile à mettre à jour.
2 arduino : langage C plus fer à souder, plus le temps trop d'enfants à gérer 
3 solution ultra léchée genre Nest qui sert à rien et coûte une blinde.
4 la solution pas chère compatible iPhone, gsm, toutes marques de portails, et facilement modifiable, celle que je cherche.

Dans cette dernière catégorie, j'ai pour l'instant identifié quelques unités mais rien qui me fait un "ouaouhhhh" sauf peut être l'IPX800
Et toi ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Octobre 2015)

En te lisant, je réalise que j'ai la solution sous les yeux depuis un moment...

En fait, t'as pas besoin d'attaquer des relais mais tout simplement de gérer les contacts électriques! En fait, tu branches (je schématise) tout ce que tu veux sur des "prises" commandées à distance au travers d'une (des) appli. Si tu le couples à un thermostat, tu peux gérer la température. Couplé à un détecteur de fumée, tu gères les alertes... Le reste, c'est des timers ou capteurs.

Legrand a une solution de ce type même si leur solution "idéale" est plutôt orientée construction nouvelle. Je connais une boite qui fait ça! Je te tiens au jus.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> En fait, t'as pas besoin d'attaquer des relais mais tout simplement de gérer les contacts électriques! En fait, tu branches (je schématise) tout ce que tu veux sur des "prises" commandées à distance au travers d'une (des) appli. Si tu le couples à un thermostat, tu peux gérer la température. Couplé à un détecteur de fumée, tu gères les alertes... Le reste, c'est des timers ou capteurs.


En faisant comme tu l'indiques, j'ai l'impression que tu gères à distance un contact électrique (donc un signal on / off), mais que tu n'as pas la possibilité d'un réglage fin (pas de possibilité de passer la T° de 16 à 18°C, ou alors augmenter le débit d'un liquide)…


----------



## Cubly (8 Octobre 2015)

Ca répond pas tout à fait à la question, mais en ce qui concerne la domotique, y a moyen de s'équiper pas trop cher et de bonne facture, sur ce site :
http://m.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=domotique

Mon voisin s'est fait plaisir en reconnaissance 3G, capteurs lumière, thermostat, ampoules (genre Hue), led et consorts...
Il utilise un serveur central avec un programme qui gère tout cela, déclinaison Mac et environ 150.-

Il s'agit d'un solution "applique" et non intégrée murale chez lui.


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Octobre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> En faisant comme tu l'indiques, j'ai l'impression que tu gères à distance un contact électrique (donc un signal on / off), mais que tu n'as pas la possibilité d'un réglage fin (pas de possibilité de passer la T° de 16 à 18°C, ou alors augmenter le débit d'un liquide)…


C'est pour ça que je parlais de thermostat. (ou autres capteurs divers et variés.)
Le pré-requis est que les différents appareils soient "pilotables", les prises sont le plus faciles. Pour le thermostat, il faut qu'il soit connecté ou connectable (pareil pour les détecteurs humidité, capteurs des ouvrants...)
On voit des modules sortir à intégrer dans des réseaux sur des appareils "connectables" (j'ai même vu un robot ménager connecté!)
Le soucis actuel est qu'il n'y a pas de vrai norme, chacun y va de SON standard. Certains passent par Wifi, d'autres par les réseaux cellulaires, d'autres par des fréquences publics (attention aux réseaux qui arrivent: lora et sigfox). Les protocoles sont souvent propriétaires.

La question de Naas porte sur des contacts "secs". Il existe des solutions via sms qui fonctionneront avec tous les téléphones mais qui sont souvent peu conviviales.
Une autre solution pourrait être d'utiliser un portail type gestion de flottes véhicules. Les différents devices sont répertoriés et pilotables à distances avec remontées statistiques des usages... Il y en a plein mais ils n'ont pas encore passés le pas de l'ouverture... A suivre.

J'en appelle une et je reviens pour voir si ça se testerait avec des produits tiers.


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2015)

Oui je me limite au contact sec TOR pour l'instant on verra après pour des instructions en 4-20mA.
L'interface de free mobile permet l'envoi de sms, je viens de l'activer.

Mon portail n'est pas raccordé au wifi mais je peux tirer un cable ethernet entre la freebox.
C'est un milieu passionnant mais pas mature du tout, d'ou mes questions en fait :hosto:


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Octobre 2015)

Je suis con!!! Orange a une solution: myPlug (oui, je sais, ils sont joueurs)
Une prise connectée qui sert de "maitre" et d'autres qui servent "d'esclaves". Le tout piloté à partir d'un smartphone quelconque via une interface webapp. Réglage des heures de fonctionnement, temps d'utilisation...
Leur soucis est qu'ils ne savent pas le vendre... Quand les vendeurs sont au courant!!!

SFR en a aussi une mais c'est l'arlésienne. C'est Legrand qui est le fournisseur, c'est le même principe: maitre-esclave.

Bouygues doit avoir ça qui traine dans un coin.


----------



## Larme (8 Octobre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Je suis con!!! Orange a une solution: myPlug (oui, je sais, ils sont joueurs)
> Une prise connectée qui sert de "maitre" et d'autres qui servent "d'esclaves". Le tout piloté à partir d'un smartphone quelconque via une interface webapp. Réglage des heures de fonctionnement, temps d'utilisation...
> Leur soucis est qu'ils ne savent pas le vendre... Quand les vendeurs sont au courant!!!


Il faut les commander sur Internet. L'année dernière et à moins que cela ait changé, il n'y avait que quelques boutiques physiques qui en vendaient.
Tu peux faire du ON/OFF via SMS, des trucs un peu plus poussé via Interface Web/App.

Bienvenu chez Orange, ils ont créé en même temps un propre concurrent chez eux: HomeLive. Je ne connais pas exactement les différences, je n'ai travaillé que sur MyPlug. Mais je ne serais pas étonné que HomeLive nécessite d'être chez eux, alors qu'avec MyPlug on pouvait tout de même être chez un concurrent (il me semble).


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Octobre 2015)

Larme a dit:


> Il faut les commander sur Internet. L'année dernière et à moins que cela ait changé, il n'y avait que quelques boutiques physiques qui en vendaient.
> Tu peux faire du ON/OFF via SMS, des trucs un peu plus poussé via Interface Web/App.
> 
> Bienvenu chez Orange, ils ont créé en même temps un propre concurrent chez eux: HomeLive. Je ne connais pas exactement les différences, je n'ai travaillé que sur MyPlug. Mais je ne serais pas étonné que HomeLive nécessite d'être chez eux, alors qu'avec MyPlug on pouvait tout de même être chez un concurrent (il me semble).



Tu as raison mais non!
Homelive est sous-traité tout comme myPlug. C'est une boite de Châtillon qui a fait les études et le développement. Le design, les programmes... sont la propriété de Orange. Après c'est fabriqué en Chine sous la responsabilité d'une autre boite (vous suivez?).
La raison est qu'une solution est poussée par Orange France et l'autre par Orange Groupe. C'est que entre Chatillon et Arcueil, il y a quand même quelques KM. Ca compte.

Le dicton dit: qui trop embrasse mal étreint
là, c'est une p***n de pelle à galoche.


----------



## Larme (8 Octobre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tu as raison mais non!
> Homelive est sous-traité tout comme myPlug. C'est une boite de Châtillon qui a fait les études et le développement. Le design, les programmes... sont la propriété de Orange. Après c'est fabriqué en Chine sous la responsabilité d'une autre boite (vous suivez?).
> La raison est qu'une solution est poussée par Orange France et l'autre par Orange Groupe. C'est que entre Chatillon et Arcueil, il y a quand même quelques KM. Ca compte.


Je ne disais pas le contraire sur la conception, j'ai fait partie de la boîte qui a fait l'étude, le dév', une grosse partie du suivi de production en Asie, etc.
Au final, pour l'utilisateur, Orange (car il ne fait pas la différence entre Orange Groupe & Orange France) propose deux solutions similaires, ce qui le perd encore plus, plutôt que de se focaliser sur une seule solution, l'améliorer, etc.
Et au final, à leur « Keynote » de fin d'année l'année dernière, ils ont présenté HomeLive & MyPlug2 simultanément >_<


----------



## OlivierMarly (9 Octobre 2015)

Larme a dit:


> Je ne disais pas le contraire sur la conception, j'ai fait partie de la boîte qui a fait l'étude, le dév', une grosse partie du suivi de production en Asie, etc.
> Au final, pour l'utilisateur, Orange (car il ne fait pas la différence entre Orange Groupe & Orange France) propose deux solutions similaires, ce qui le perd encore plus, plutôt que de se focaliser sur une seule solution, l'améliorer, etc.
> Et au final, à leur « Keynote » de fin d'année l'année dernière, ils ont présenté HomeLive & MyPlug2 simultanément >_<


Wouah! Faut qu'on se voit!
je suis d'accord sur l'utilisateur qui n'en à rien à faire des gueguerre. Bon, au final, ça fera pas grand chose vu qu'ils savent pas le vendre et que du coup personne ne sait que ça existe.
Je vais aller à Châtillon bientôt.

Malgré tout, pour Naas, ça peut être une solution. De tête, on peut ajouter pas mal de prises "esclaves" au système. Je ne me souviens pas qu'il y ait une interface web mais l'interface webapp est fonctionnelle.


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2015)

Et pourquoi ils ne feraient pas une solution pour ceux qui ne sont pas chez Orange, genre free par exemple je dis ça au hasard hein 
bon je continue de gratter de mon coté, hier c'était la mise en place d'un digicode pour que les ados arrêtent de perdre les télécommandes.


----------



## Larme (9 Octobre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Wouah! Faut qu'on se voit![...]
> Je vais aller à Châtillon bientôt.


Je travaillais dans la boîte qui faisait le MyPlug, mais ce n'est plus le cas.



OlivierMarly a dit:


> Malgré tout, pour Naas, ça peut être une solution. De tête, on peut ajouter pas mal de prises "esclaves" au système. Je ne me souviens pas qu'il y ait une interface web mais l'interface webapp est fonctionnelle.


WebApp ? L'application iOS et Android étaient natives et faisaient appels à des WebServices. Il y avait un portail sur leur site web pour faire de la gestion et il me semble effectuer des actions.



naas a dit:


> Et pourquoi ils ne feraient pas une solution pour ceux qui ne sont pas chez Orange, genre free par exemple je dis ça au hasard hein


C'est à vérifier, je ne sais plus qu'est-ce qui a été décidé au final. Les utilisateurs non-Orange peuvent sûrement utiliser des MyPlugs.


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2015)

Toi qui est de la partie, quelle approche prendrais tu ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (9 Octobre 2015)

En fait


Larme a dit:


> Je travaillais dans la boîte qui faisait le MyPlug, mais ce n'est plus le cas.
> 
> 
> WebApp ? L'application iOS et Android étaient natives et faisaient appels à des WebServices. Il y avait un portail sur leur site web pour faire de la gestion et il me semble effectuer des actions.
> ...


oui et non. Myplug intègre une carte sim pour la data. Par contre et de tête, le module n'est pas simlocké.

Et je le rappelle, le design et la propriété intellectuelle appartiennent à Orange.


----------



## Larme (9 Octobre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> n. Myplug intègre une carte sim pour la data. Par contre et de tête, le module n'est pas simlocké.


Je voulais dire que à un moment donné, le téléphone qui envoyait les commandes devait être obligatoirement chez Orange (sous peine d'être rejeté). Je ne parlais pas de la carte SIM interne au MyPlug.


----------



## OlivierMarly (9 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour la précision, je ne le savais pas.

J'ai trouvé ça qui me semble intéressant. 
http://www.belkin.fr/f7c043vffr-wemo-maker.html
je vais fouiller un peu. Visiblement, ça permet de jouer avec des produits par le biais de commandes en basse tension. 

Naas; ça correspond à tes recherches? De mon coté, je regarde les écosystèmes... c'est pauvre.


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2015)

Ah oui cela paraît très bien.
J'ai vu cela aussi
https://www.elgato.com/fr/eve/eve-energy
Mais beaucoup moins sympa que ta trouvaille.


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Octobre 2015)

Je l'ai découvert hier, c'est assez sympa. Seule limite: pas multi site (impérativement lié à une borne wifi: l'appairage se fait avec une borne). Mais bon c'est un début.

Je vais tester leur prise et voir si elle est commandable avec Siri (usage mains sur le volant: genre ouverture porte garage ou démarrage chauffage...)


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2015)

Côté bidouille arduino 
http://mydooropener.com/downloads/MyDoorOpener-Instructions-3.pdf


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de surfer sur le concept d'Apple, hormis les lampes hue de Phillips annoncées récemment, le concept est prometteur mais les produits absents.


----------



## OlivierMarly (11 Octobre 2015)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de surfer sur le concept d'Apple, hormis les lampes hue de Phillips annoncées récemment, le concept est prometteur mais les produits absents.


Oui, mais je pense qu'ils visent le coeur de l'écosystème en devenant la plateforme de référence (plateforme au sens informatique et système d'information). API ouvertes pour que les tiers puissent s'y connecter, ce qui est loin d'être idiot. A terme, il en restera une poignée dont Google et Apple plus d'autres.

On peut toujours le regretter mais c'est le sens de l'histoire. Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir X plateformes propriétaires qui obligent soit à ne prendre qu'une marque (avec le risque qu'elle arrête, que sa gamme ne soit pas complete...)?


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2015)

les puces arrivent doucement.
Entre le temps de la conception, mise en production, ce n'est pas immédiat.

http://www.servicesmobiles.fr/mediatek-lance-des-sdk-compatible-avec-apple-homekit-29350/


----------

